# Question about after getting spayed



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think I'm going to make an appt for Noriko to get spayed sometime next week. The vet told me that she'd have to stay overnight. I asked them will there be someone watching them during closing hrs and they said NO! That freaks me out! Noriko's sooo small and it seems safer that she comes home to me while I watch her during the night. That way, if something does happen, I can take her to the emergency center. I also think that she'll be better off trying to get better at the comfort of her home. They say they don't want too much movement from her that's why they want her at the vet. Do you guys think it's alright? Will it be rude to ask/tell them I want her to come home with me when the vet closes?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I think when I get Chanel spayed I will want her home with me so that she feels more comfortable, etc. I don't know the entire situation, but if you feel better keeping her at home and keeping an eye on her, then take her with you. If you feel uncomfortable with anything, don't do it. BUT







if the vet really insists and thinks it is VERY important that she stay for some reason, not just because they want additional money or something, then maybe her staying is a good thing. She will probably sleep through the night.

Chanel is 6 months old and 4 lbs. I think she is a good size. How old is yours and what is her weight. If she is super tiny, maybe it is better that she stays with the vet. I would go with what you are comfortable with. I agree, atleast if something does happen at night, you would know because you are there, and could take her to an emergency vet. If she stays at the vet, she will have absolutely no supervision. 

Hope that helped...I don't know









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

she's about 8 mos. and I'm guessing 4 lbs. It's not about the cost, its' about their policy...that she stays overnight after being spayed. I talked to a couple of people and they say to do what they tell me. I think I'm just going to go in there and talk to them about it. And if they're adamant about her staying, then I'll understand...I THINK I'll understand. Just not happy about it. Dont know


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

none of mine stayed over night. and my new vet said that they ask their clients to keep their pets overnight at the vets office---but if the client doesnt want that, then they dont have to. if you want to keep noriko with you, then tell your vet.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi got spayed when she was 6 months old. I think she was 6.0 lbs then. She didn't have to stay. But her friend, Ellie (6 months & 5.0 lbs), got spayed the following week by a different vet and had to stay overnight. I think each office has different policies. Lexi was pretty out of it the night she got spayed. Ellie's vet had given her some morphin for the pain so she was very out of it even the day after she got spayed. 

I would ask the vet about the policy and if he insists on her staying over I would trust him. It will be hard but I don't think your baby will even notice she is not at home. You can ask if you can leave something with your scent on it in the crate with her. My vet didn't allow this but maybe yours will.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Sep 20 2004, 08:09 PM
> *I think I'm going to make an appt for Noriko to get spayed sometime next week.  The vet told me that she'd have to stay overnight.  I asked them will there be someone watching them during closing hrs and they said NO!  That freaks me out!  Noriko's sooo small and it seems safer that she comes home to me while I watch her during the night.  That way, if something does happen, I can take her to the emergency center.  I also think that she'll be better off trying to get better at the comfort of her home.  They say they don't want too much movement from her that's why they want her at the vet.  Do you guys think it's alright?  Will it be rude to ask/tell them I want her to come home with me when the vet closes?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9617*


[/QUOTE]


the same thing happened to me they told me Maxi had to stay over night for this procedure and than it dawned on me that who is going to watch him during the night and they assured me that they leave them in a good hands and they check during the night and than they are in early the next morning cause i was not happy about this when i found out that no one stays over night with them 
truth is i was there early the next day to pick him up but i wonder if its because they charged me 275.00 and needed to do something for that kind of money 
in any event Maxi was fine and i took off a few days and stayed with him non stop
Good Luck


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I personally would not want to leave Bella if no one is watching. Now, if they had someone there watching her 24 hours, then I would leave her. What if something happens over night? What if she's in pain and she's crying and there's no one to help her? I don't mean to scare you but these are the things you have to think about. If she's home with you, you can really watch her and take good care of her. And like you said...you can always take her to the emergency clinic.

Bella is only 3-1/2 months but next week the vet is going to talk to me about spaying her when she's 6 months. If he says that I have to leave her, then I'll find someone else to do it.


Good luck...let us know what you decide!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

We had both Pudge(neutered) and Josie(spayed) and they both came home that night with us, our vet gave us his home phone number in case we needed him and I agree if no one is there to stay with them, how could that be better than being with you the babies mama who will stay awake all night watching (at least I did and I know most of us are that way







. If you felt you were not able to keep your baby quiet for some reason than I could see it. The biggest thing they said was just to keep their activity restricted for the first 24 hours. I'd be soooo stressed if they were there alone...









Good luck, I am so glad that is behind us, they had the stitches out yesterday and are good to go.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

You guys arent scaring me more than I already am. That's exactly why I'm tripping! *BUT I GOT A BRAND NEW ISSUE NOW!!!! GUESS WHAT!*  Noriko started her mentrual cycle!




























This changes EVERYTHING. 

I just scheduled Cloud to be nuetered instead. But here's the thing. I seriously think he HAS to stay there overnight now! I mean, she's in heat. Will that not make Cloud go nuts around her when he needs to be sleeping/not moving alot? Even though that sounds more logical, I still don't like it. Maybe, someone in my family will babysit her. 

I SOOOOO SUCK! Why did I wait so long! So Ironic. I was thinking I'm going to spay her and thinking I BET w/my luck she was gonna start her cycle. Low and behold! Look what happen. Oh well. Maybe this is better. Cloud is sooo crazy acting sometimes, maybe he will be more chilled out after the surgery.

In the meantime, I think I'm going to get her diapers. I have her confined and she's crying. What girl isn't confused when they have their first period!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard that even after they are neuter male dogs can still get a female pregnat. It takes a month for the sperm to die. Don't know if this is true? Never had a male dog before.

That sucks! Just out of curiosity (never had a female that went into heat) how do you know she is in heat? Is there a chance that she could be pregnant already? I would take her to the vet to make sure.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll take a stab at the sperm issue...







I would have to agree w/ the thought that it takes a month for the sperm to be non existant....my hubby er uh...well YOU KNOW...and they said it took 15 you knows...to be "ok"


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

So that is the sign that she just began the heat cycle (







)? Or is there a few days before that that she could get pregnant?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 21 2004, 05:12 PM
> *So that is the sign that she just began the heat cycle (
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


They are not like us, they get pregnant during their menstrual cycle. It's the complete opposite from us. How crazy right?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I read that there were a couple of stages to the cycle and they only bleed during one of them. I couldn't remember if it was the first stage. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My vet said that a male dog has viable sperm for up to a few months after being neutered, so definitely keep him away from Noriko while she is in heat just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

quick question, it may sound disgusting. but gruffi gets this gross stuff coming out of his "privates" and i thought that would've stopped when he got neutered....did he not get neutered right or something??


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

hey i didnt know that maxi tries to hump the 2 sister cockapoos downstairs all the time uh oh


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

dr cathy, I really don't know how to try to answer that question w/o sounding really disgusting. I guess you can say, they can still shoot bullets, but they'll only be shooting blanks :/

ButterCloud's getting neutered tomorrow. I'm worried. I hope they'll take real good care of them. They better let me see him!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

OHHHH, i dont like that. 

OH, did you guys hear about how they're getting prosthetic testicles for dogs!!! so then if you neuter your dog, you can put the prosthetics in so that he still looks "natural".







i really dont get that


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 27 2004, 09:15 AM
> *OHHHH, i dont like that.
> 
> OH, did you guys hear about how they're getting prosthetic testicles for dogs!!!  so then if you neuter your dog, you can put the prosthetics in so that he still looks "natural".
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh my gosh.. that seems soooooo silly!!! That's one of the best things about getting a dog neutered is getting rid of those! :lol: On little dogs they aren't such a big deal, but on big dogs, they always look... inappropriate or something..







Ok, I'm a weirdo


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Today was the big day! I didnt get a good night sleep because I kept dreaming about taking cloud to the vet. Anyway, I took him and I gave him to the Vet tech, and he stretched out like a baby stretching their arms out when they want to be held by mommy.























He was fine. What a load off my shoulders! My bf and I picked him up together. YES THEY LET ME TAKE HIM HOME! They couldn't really say no to me after I stated my concerns. 

He's sleeping in his crate right now. He was a sad at first, but fell asleep quickly!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww, what a brave boy!!! and they give you pain meds and everything, right? 

you know how you said that he wanted to be carried by mom? we do that all the time, like if ellie's being carried by my mom, i'll go up to her and say "do you want me to carry you" and she'll start leaning towards me. but if cynthias carrying her, and i ask--she'll hold onto cynthia tighter!! lol. well, give us updates on buttercloud!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dr Cathy-Isn't that the sweetest thing? It makes them look even more human/baby like. He's still doing great. Yesterday, when he came home to us, he had a glare in his eyes. He looked like a zombie. How freaky! He seems to growl more though. If he doesnt want you to touch him or pick him up when he's occupied, he'll growl at you. I try to keep touching him even though he growls. I'm hoping he'll get over it. Wonder if I should just discipline him instead







. That's all for now


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when sprite got spayed she didnt want me to touch her--so i didnt. i would only pick her up to get her to go to the bathroom. if he's still doing it in a couple of days (thats when he should be acting as though nothing happened), then i would worry. 

my mom speaks spanish, and she calls the dogs "little piece of human", she also calls that to human kids. i remember my school counselor(who was a dog trainer before he became a counselor) told me to never humanize a dog. he was like "they have such a short life-span, that when they die, it hurts a lot". but how can you NOT humanize a dog? i cant help it. its like they understand everything too, youknow?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 29 2004, 08:38 AM
> *my mom speaks spanish, and she calls the dogs "little piece of human", she also calls that to human kids.  i remember my school counselor(who was a dog trainer before he became a counselor) told me to never humanize a dog.  he was like "they have such a short life-span, that when they die, it hurts a lot".  but how can you NOT humanize a dog?  i cant help it.  its like they understand everything too, youknow?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think that's the main reason to humanize dogs because they are only with us for so long we should make that time as special as possible. And dogs just have so much personality, they are like little people! I know my husband was totally against us treating Tuffy like our kid because he thought it was silly (he grew up with outside/farm dogs... but now he is always calling himself Tuffy's daddy and he totally loves him like he is our kid.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my goodness! I know what you mean! How do you not humanize them? My cousin told me not to get attached like I am. I think it's especially harder on me because I've dealt with people who I thought were my best friends and they did me wrong and then I got my babies not too long after I started to, like, seriously HATE people. 

I don't even want to THINK about when it's time for them to go. I've only been to one funeral in my whole 24 yrs of life! I'm not gonna love them less because it'll hurt more later. How can I when they give me unconditional love? It's just not fair.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Sep 29 2004, 11:17 AM
> *Oh my goodness!  I know what you mean!  How do you not humanize them?  My cousin told me not to get attached like I am.  I think it's especially harder on me because I've dealt with people who I thought were my best friends and they did me wrong and then I got my babies not too long after I started to, like, seriously HATE people.
> 
> I don't even want to THINK about when it's time for them to go.  I've only been to one funeral in my whole 24 yrs of life!  I'm not gonna love them less because it'll hurt more later.  How can I when they give me unconditional love?  It's just not fair.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10252*


[/QUOTE]

I hear you about people.. I work at an answering service where I have to deal with the rude, ignorant and just plain stupid people and I really have a dislike for most people now.. so it's awesome to have my little dog to come home too (and my husband







) that give me unconditional love, even if I'm in a bad cruddy mood and he always makes me feel better. Frankly, not a lot of humans can do that. 



> I'm not gonna love them less because it'll hurt more later[/B]


I totally agree with this comment.. I mean, if people went around saying that you can't love something now because it will eventually die and hurt you a lot, then we would lead really crappy, sad lives.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mystify79-Answering service! Yeah, I feel ya! I use to work for a telemarketing company! SUCKED BOOTIE! haha. I don't care if people think I'm crazy because, well, it's true! So how can I argue. I just know I'm happier. So what!

*Update on ButterCloud:* He's SO CRAZY RIGHT NOW! You know how Noriko's in Heat? Well, today he just turned psycho and tried to get to her! And I held her to get her away from him and he grabs my arm and try to hump me! Nasty butt! I had to throw him in his crate! I took her crate in another room. I don't think they should stay close together! So much dilemna! Sorta sad. I almost feel like he's losing his innocence







.

BTW, her thingy is all swelled up. Is that permanent or will it turn to normal soon? It's so funny looking







.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha! Sorry!









How much longer until you can have Noriko spayed? Have you tried some of those doggie diaper things? I've never had a dog in heat so I have no idea if they work. When does ButterCloud get neutered?


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

The swelling will go down the total heat cycle is about 21 days and she will stay swollen for most of that time. I can't imagine having to deal with your little guy just getting neutered and then the heat issue. uggghhh Just remember this to shall pass. I am glad your guy did good with the surgery.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

ButterCloud was neutered this past Monday. My bf said he was doing the nasty with a teddy bear! Oh my goodness! This is too much for me to take! 

When she isnt in the room, he's normal. When she is, he goes NUTS. I was hoping his medication would make him drowsy







.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Princess got spayed today.







I was wondering how long should I wait to give her a bath? Thanks!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i'd wait till the stitches are taken out. i hope princess feels better soon!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hey lani! My Vet said 10-14 days.

ButterCloud got the dissolving-type stitches. I want Noriko spayed soon because I don't want Cloud acting this psycho! I can't manage this!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks ladies!

Princess also got the dissolving-type stitches also. She's feeling better but I had to put an elizabethan collar on her.









ButterCloudandNoriko-How did you come up with the name Noriko?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Oct 2 2004, 04:13 PM
> *Thanks ladies!
> 
> Princess also got the dissolving-type stitches also. She's feeling better but I had to put an elizabethan collar on her.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I answered this question in the introduction area. Her name means "good child" in Japanese. My bf and I love japanese anime and the name came from this character in "Fushigi Yuugi"! Anyway, we were originally going to get a Japanese chin. We decided not to because there wasn't a japanese breeder near us and they shed too. So we got another maltese and kept the name. For the most part is really is a good child. The name suits her very well. 

I can't wait to give ButterCloud a bath! I hope princess is doing very well!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

ButterCloudandNoriko,

Mee too!!! I sooo want to give her a bath. But I'll have to wait for 10 more days....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Oct 4 2004, 01:26 AM
> *ButterCloudandNoriko,
> 
> Mee too!!! I sooo want to give her a bath. But I'll have to wait for 10 more days....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10880*


[/QUOTE]

i hope ur baby is doing well recovering !!
i waited for 10 days to give jongee a bath after she got spayed (dissolvable stictches)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

He's perfectly fine! Thanks for asking







. I just hate separating them. 

It's been 7 days and I really really really want to bath him. For some reason, Noriko stinks more than Cloud though haha. 

Hey Mee and Lani! Did you babies have this scary glaze over their eyes? It was freaky! ButterCloud seriously looked like a zombie! His eyes didnt even look BLACK black. It had a greyness to it. I almost regret neutering him because I thought he was gonna hate me or something. hehe. I don't regret it though









But hey, even after being neutered, is he still gonna have urges? From the LOOKS of things, his equipment seems functional







.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Princess didn't have the Zombie Eyes because the vet used IV fluids and a catheter to flush out her system, but I remember when my Weimaraner Fendi had her operation 3 years ago, she had the Zombie Eyes. Chalk it up to an advance in medicine.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

ButterCloud will go for 2 whole weeks without a bath! I'm gonna take him to get groomed! I have mixed emotions right now. I'm feeling







because I have to wait for so long but i'm feeling







because he's going to look PERFECT.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

FYI-I cancelled the grooming session. I couldnt wait til monday to bathe him. I bathed him myself! I was tired of him being all dirty and also, his hair is growing out nicely despite it being uneven. He smells SOOO gooood. 

Weird question. How come when after getting nuetered, they didnt just cut off the excess skin where his cahunas USE to be? It's just a flab of skin, dangling! It's annoying...especially because the darkest, blackest spot on his body is where his cahunas use to be aka, the flabby skin! ARRRRGH


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

cahunes? LOL. thats funny!!!!!

trust me, it goes away. gruffi had that too, and he's a big dog. it looked nasty! :lol:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes just like drcathy said it shrinks up and is hardly noticable


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Did anybody's babies gain weight after being fixed? I was looking at Cloud and he just looked BIGGER. I'm like  !!!!!!!! I changed over to bil-jacs...hated the nutro-something. Maybe that's why he gained weight? Just curious


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 10 2004, 09:27 PM
> *Did anybody's babies gain weight after being fixed?  I was looking at Cloud and he just looked BIGGER.  I'm like  !!!!!!!!  I changed over to bil-jacs...hated the nutro-something.  Maybe that's why he gained weight?  Just curious
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tuffy did.. but I'm not sure I can totally attribute that to the neutering because he's still a growing boy :lol: But I'd say he's gained about 2lbs since he got neutered.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mine didnt gain weight. you're probably right, its the food change.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*sighs* Maybe he needs to get on Atkins! :/


----------

